# Minikin v2 & uwell crown 3



## Ruan0.30 (17/5/17)

Its for the wifey!!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Its for the wifey!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks amazing


----------



## Ruan0.30 (17/5/17)

Thanx alot... very good and cool lookimg for any girl!! She listend well!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (17/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Its for the wifey!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent combo looks really awesome 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

